# MAC Rhianna Viva Glam January 2014



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 23, 2014)

Love this lipstick even though Im not a fan of frost formulas. It is not as red as I thought it would be and looks almost tomato red as I do see some hints of orange. Thank goodness I can pull this one off since it is not a deep red as hoped for!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 23, 2014)

So pretty! And the packaging is actually really nice. They did good considering the finish and you could always use it over another red you love!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes they did do a good job  I just might get a back up tube of this lol! thanks sug!


----------



## Kykirsu (Jan 23, 2014)

Not so new here but it is my first time posting! I am in love with the packing and swatch, thank you for that! I really dislike frost and I was totally expecting an 80's frost. I may get this along with the lipglass.


----------



## SassySwag (Jan 23, 2014)

I love this color actually. And the packaging looks nice as well. I think I may be able to pull this shade off or at least use it with another color to layer.


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 23, 2014)

look's like who's that chick with riri woo on top, if you asked me, at the very least it's my inspiration of it. I passed. Pretty, but passed. I also tried love goddess with a gold gloss, and that look's close enough to it as well.


----------



## Socallmelovely (Jan 24, 2014)

LOVE LOVE LOVE everything about this lipstick and lipglass...down to the packaging! I got so many compliments today! Hopefully, I'll get around to posting pics tomorrow! I hope you guys are enjoying as well!


----------



## KarmaLoves1977 (Jan 24, 2014)

Old school lurker! Hey Ladies!! Amazing color! New to posting!


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 24, 2014)

KarmaLoves1977 said:


> Old school lurker! Hey Ladies!! Amazing color! New to posting!


Hey and thanks


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 24, 2014)

Socallmelovely said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE everything about this lipstick and lipglass...down to the packaging! I got so many compliments today! Hopefully, I'll get around to posting pics tomorrow! I hope you guys are enjoying as well!


I agree


----------



## MACaddict1234 (Jan 26, 2014)

I actually can't wait till this comes out in the UK, I'm in love with the colour!


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 3, 2014)

i want it only for the packaging. really looks nice!


----------

